# The May Long In Alberta



## vtxbud

Got the new 5er all loaded and primed. Can't wait for this week-end Four days of camping and running the quads. Away from the goofy crowds at all the public and Gov't campgrounds.

We are 8 miles off pavement. We see bears, wolves, moose, and deer.....and one mouse that got into a chip bag.

Then the temp drops and it rains and the temp continues to drop. 
Now having a Mother that raised NO IDIOTS, I reluctantly put two and two together. Loaded up and had a lovely 8 mile drive over a back road that is gravel when dry, and a slippery soupy, bowl of gravy when water is added. Speed out pulling the 5er and a utility trailer with the quad onboard = 15 MPH. Manage to keep everything on the road









2 hours later, Sunday afternoon, at home, unload, park 5er. Pour a nice Rum and Coke and pout. Pour a second Rum and Coke pout more but smiling soon.

Temp continues to drop. Monday morning, snowing lightly, temperate 28 F.









Global warming , Not so Much !!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

Sounds like you mother did good!!!

At least you got out of there .... and had a bit of time to enjoy the OB.

There WILL be lots more!!!


----------



## jetjane

That is too bad. The weather was great for us, for the most part. Grocery shopping in a blizzard on Thursday was interesting but it was sunny on Friday morning when I packed up the OB. Friday night was c-c-c-cold and the furnace was running non-stop all night. Saturday and Sunday were nice and sunny and warm. Last night there was quite the wind storm though and I was glad we were parked with back of the 5er into the wind. We got a bit of rain too. This morning it was cold again and snowing a bit. BTW, this was my first visit to Outlook Regional Park in Saskatchewan and it is a beautiful place with incredible views and large campsites. I'm sure it will be even more beautiful when the leaves decide to finally make an appearance on the trees.


----------



## vtxbud

wolfwood said:


> Sounds like you mother did good!!!
> 
> At least you got out of there .... and had a bit of time to enjoy the OB.
> 
> There WILL be lots more!!!


Hey Judi and Kathy...

Yeah, I know but the waitin' is sooooo hard !! Besides the fact, up here we could have snow in Sept. Makes for a very short season.
Tellin' ya, I gotta move to some-place MUCH warmer one day ???


----------



## vtxbud

jetjane said:


> That is too bad. The weather was great for us, for the most part. Grocery shopping in a blizzard on Thursday was interesting but it was sunny on Friday morning when I packed up the OB. Friday night was c-c-c-cold and the furnace was running non-stop all night. Saturday and Sunday were nice and sunny and warm. Last night there was quite the wind storm though and I was glad we were parked with back of the 5er into the wind. We got a bit of rain too. This morning it was cold again and snowing a bit. BTW, this was my first visit to Outlook Regional Park in Saskatchewan and it is a beautiful place with incredible views and large campsites. I'm sure it will be even more beautiful when the leaves decide to finally make an appearance on the trees.


Jetjane
, 
Sounds like you were tied up in the same/similar system. This has been one UGLY so-called SPRING !! Been ridin' my M/Cycle back and forth to work since Mid-April but have to work around the sporadic snow and sand on the roads... one day ride, next day lt snows or threat of same. A lot of the mornings, temp has been around -5 C. You could say that is a fresh ride for 30 Kms of which 20Kms are on the highway. Suited up like friggin' Santa just to get to work.
OH YEAH campin' season can't get here fast enough !!! Give me the drought from a few years back any old time....


----------



## CanadaCruizin

Hey Jetjane,
I attended high school at LCBI there in Outlook. Grad '82 woo-hoo! The valley is a wonder among the bareness of the province. Walked the train bridge a few years ago (it's a walking trail now so no worries of trains chasing us to the other side).









Your link didn't work. I think this is the correct one: Outlook regional park


----------



## wolfwood

vtxbud said:


> Sounds like your mother did good!!!
> 
> At least you got out of there .... and had a bit of time to enjoy the OB.
> 
> There WILL be lots more!!!


Hey Judi and Kathy...

Yeah, I know but the waitin' is sooooo hard !! Besides the fact, up here we could have snow in Sept. Makes for a very short season.
Tellin' ya, I gotta move to some-place MUCH warmer one day ???
[/quote]
I'd suggest NH .... but the "MUCH warmer" part doesn't work .....

5 yrs ago, we had snow YESTERDAY!


----------



## jetjane

CanadaCruizin said:


> Hey Jetjane,
> I attended high school at LCBI there in Outlook. Grad '82 woo-hoo! The valley is a wonder among the bareness of the province. Walked the train bridge a few years ago (it's a walking trail now so no worries of trains chasing us to the other side).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link didn't work. I think this is the correct one: Outlook regional park


Thanks. I didn't check to make sure my link worked so I fixed it. Oops! I took my 5 yr for a walk on the bridge. It was quite the hike from my campsite but well worth it. We were there with a bunch of people and some of them went fishing from the shore across the river from the campground. They caught a nice 10lb rainbow trout. The best part about that park is it is less than an hour drive from my house. We will definitely be back some day!


----------



## jewel

I felt so sorry for you Alberta campers when I heard that you guys got some snow. ~ Glad you made it out before the weather got worse. Hope you get out again soon!!!!


----------



## vtxbud

jewel said:


> I felt so sorry for you Alberta campers when I heard that you guys got some snow. ~ Glad you made it out before the weather got worse. Hope you get out again soon!!!!


Yep gettin' outta here tomorrow for the week-end.
Think you West-coasters got clipped a few times this past winter too ?? This cold stuff is really gettin' OLD !!!!!!

Just heard this morning, a warning for possible frost on Mon-Tues nights coming week....Enough already...


----------



## KosinTrouble

vtxbud said:


> I felt so sorry for you Alberta campers when I heard that you guys got some snow. ~ Glad you made it out before the weather got worse. Hope you get out again soon!!!!


Yep gettin' outta here tomorrow for the week-end.
Think you West-coasters got clipped a few times this past winter too ?? This cold stuff is really gettin' OLD !!!!!!

Just heard this morning, a warning for possible frost on Mon-Tues nights coming week....Enough already...
[/quote]

I got so tired of getting snow on May longs that this year I am waiting till today to do my "May long" weekend. It didnt help that this year, May long was a week earlier than normal as well. It seems it never fails, if you live in Alberta you get the snow may long or at the very least 3/4 days of rain and cold. At least today is calling for around 26C (sorry dont know F conversion). So I am pretty excited to get going once the kids are out of school.

GO OILERS!

Kos


----------



## clarkely

jetjane said:


> They caught a nice 10lb rainbow trout. The best part about that park is it is less than an hour drive from my house.


We need Pictures of that fish


----------



## KosinTrouble

clarkely said:


> jetjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> They caught a nice 10lb rainbow trout. The best part about that park is it is less than an hour drive from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> We need Pictures of that fish
Click to expand...

They are from the province of Sask, So the real question is... The trout was 10lbs after how many pilsners were drunk? rofl.

Kos


----------



## jetjane

KosinTrouble said:


> jetjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> They caught a nice 10lb rainbow trout. The best part about that park is it is less than an hour drive from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> We need Pictures of that fish
Click to expand...

They are from the province of Sask, So the real question is... The trout was 10lbs after how many pilsners were drunk? rofl.

Kos
[/quote]

Ha! You know Kos, that sadly I think your comment was true in this case! Anyway, I didn't see the fish so no pics. My son did though and he agreed it was likely that weight.

PS. I personally hate Pilsner...I am more of a Kokanee kind of gal.


----------



## CRZ

Just heard this morning, a warning for possible frost on Mon-Tues nights coming week....Enough already...
[/quote]

It's getting crazy June 1st and frost warnings. I'm heading out this weekend going to Slave lake for some fishing. I hope it doesn't snow when I'm there.


----------



## Carey

KosinTrouble said:


> jetjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> They caught a nice 10lb rainbow trout. The best part about that park is it is less than an hour drive from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> We need Pictures of that fish
Click to expand...

They are from the province of Sask, So the real question is... The trout was 10lbs after how many pilsners were drunk? rofl.

Kos
[/quote]

LoL.. We have the same problem in Colorado... 10lbs equals 5lbs.. My wife owns a barber shop.. The poor girl has to listen to a good 4-5 big fish stories every monday, from the guys fishin trips over the weekend..

She has a sign in here shop..

Fishing: A jerk on one end of the line waiting for a jerk on the other end of the line..

Every new fisherman that sees that gets a bit offended.. They always come back though.. She gets away with stuff like that cause her shop is the number 1 barber shop in the county.. Since they are always telling her big fish stories, she has a lil fun back with them and points to her sign..

I was in Ft.Macleod and Red Deer the last 2 weeks making rv deliveries.. It wasnt so warm... But sure is beautiful! I love Alberta winter or summer!

Carey


----------



## jewel

Oh we had more than enough snow this past winter. It was terrible! LOL I know its nothing new for you guys..but here in Van, it was a new thing. LOL I liked it for about a week..then I was done with it. ha ha How is your weather now? Any better? How about you trip?Did you have better weather? I hope you were able to stay for the whole trip. We were out this weekend. It wasnt hot, like it had been all week, but it was still warm enough and no rain.







We are not going out for another trip until July 1st. for 5 days! Yippee!







I cant wait!



vtxbud said:


> I felt so sorry for you Alberta campers when I heard that you guys got some snow. ~ Glad you made it out before the weather got worse. Hope you get out again soon!!!!


Yep gettin' outta here tomorrow for the week-end.
Think you West-coasters got clipped a few times this past winter too ?? This cold stuff is really gettin' OLD !!!!!!

Just heard this morning, a warning for possible frost on Mon-Tues nights coming week....Enough already...
[/quote]


----------



## vtxbud

[quote name='jewel' date='Jun 8 2009, 12:36 AM' post='350974']
Oh we had more than enough snow this past winter. It was terrible! LOL I know its nothing new for you guys..but here in Van, it was a new thing. LOL I liked it for about a week..then I was done with it. ha ha How is your weather now? Any better? How about you trip?Did you have better weather? I hope you were able to stay for the whole trip. We were out this weekend. It wasnt hot, like it had been all week, but it was still warm enough and no rain.







We are not going out for another trip until July 1st. for 5 days! Yippee!







I cant wait!

Hi Jewel,
Yeah made it out on the week-end, weather forecast was not great but ended up being passable, that is no rain but was cool. It has been a weird spring to say the least.
Headin' out again on the 19th then July will be on the road for a month heading down to the Oregon coast (again) and lots of points between. Gotta stuff my face at MOE'S, their clam chowder is the very best IMO. Then dig into the Halibut, then the Crab....us Prairie guys don't see much for really fresh fish. The Island is also a good place to pig-out on the fish stuff.
July will be here before we know it !!!!!!!


----------

